# Sweet Potato treats.



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

So perusing at petsmart today I was pretty overwhelmed because it seemed like ALL of their treats were complete junk. Ingredients I couldn't pronounce etc. and then I came across Sweet Potato Fries which I as a human have eaten, but haven't though of dehydrating them for my dogs!

So I flip it over, 1 ingredient. Okay I can do this. Its not super nutritious no, but I gave my pack a sampling and at first they were super confused but now if I rustle the bag they go crazy!

However, it doesn't say a feeding guide? As in, please don't feed more than X daily. All it says is provide fresh water and hugs to your dog daily. 

Anyone fed these before?

Also I heard today my petsmart is moving, which is a shame as it's right across the street, but they're getting a clinic? No idea what that is about, but I'd suspect it'll be beneficial to our community if they offer affordable healthcare.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I think of treats as just that ... treats. As in just a few snacks a day. Less than 10% of the diet. 

As for the clinic side of Petsmart - I imagine they are talking about a Banfield clinic. You can google it, but there have been lots and lots of complaints. They push for lots of unnecessary tests and especially vaccinations. It really turns out NOT to be a low cost clinic when you add in all their extra costs. They also have an 'insurance' plan which has proven to be suspect. So be wary.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I tried their clinic twice and found it very expensive and I was not very happy with the care.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah I wont be switching clinics or anything, I just wish more people took care of their animals, and I think they're more apt to do it when it's commercialized like that even though it may not be the best care, it's something and the area petsmart is in right now is low income urban but I don't know where it's relocating to.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

WOW! What a day of loot for us!

Our "samples" came in from Ziwipeak this afternoon and oh my gosh are they generous!

2 bags of dog cuisine and 2 cans of cat food, which I assume by the ingredients is okay to feed the pups since it's only venison, i'll have to look into it.

It says 2 servings for a 31lb dog so that'll be quite a few tastings for my crew.

It couldn't have come at a better time! We're low on THK and due to the holiday monday our shipment was delayed till tuesday haha. Looks like they'll get a ziwi sampling this weekend!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I LOVE sweet potato treats for my pups, as do they. I got them first from our SS and the dogs loved them and we've kept them on hand since. But yeah, I only get the ones that are dehydrated potatoes, just the one ingredient.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I have decided to only offer dehydrated or single ingredient products as treats. I am currently using Ziwipeak and dehydrated chicken as treats so was excited to read about these. They love pumpkin so I'll bet these sweet potato snacks will be a hit. Thanks for the tip!

I also got my Ziwipeak package in the mail. I am grateful for what I received but others here had shown several trial bags of food and also treats. I received just one trial bag and since someone had shared with me, I hoped to receive what you and other received so that I could share and pay it forward. Did I mention how grateful I am for the one bag I did receive?? I am!!


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

jesuschick said:


> I have decided to only offer dehydrated or single ingredient products as treats. I am currently using Ziwipeak and dehydrated chicken as treats so was excited to read about these. They love pumpkin so I'll bet these sweet potato snacks will be a hit. Thanks for the tip!
> 
> I also got my Ziwipeak package in the mail. I am grateful for what I received but others here had shown several trial bags of food and also treats. I received just one trial bag and since someone had shared with me, I hoped to receive what you and other received so that I could share and pay it forward. Did I mention how grateful I am for the one bag I did receive?? I am!!


Did you let them know you had multiple pups?

I got the two bags and 2 little cans of cat food, I saw the other post I forget who but they got the chews and such. I wonder what designates what comes in a sample? Hmm.

The sweet potatos stink like crazy, but my puppers love them!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

I saw these at the metro and got excited!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

are these free samples from zp? If so i'm all over it 
Leila loves sweet potato fries. We haven't had any for a long time as she was on slim down. I got some for my SS *(kahlua)* glad to hear she liked them. 
I need to go get leila some more.


----------

